
Yale University Under Federal Investigation for Use of Race - gaius
https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-opens-probe-into-whether-yale-university-discriminates-against-asian-americans-1537980075
======
anonytrary
Link is paywalled. Give your traffic to someone else:

1\. [https://www.cbsnews.com/news/feds-justice-department-
investi...](https://www.cbsnews.com/news/feds-justice-department-
investigation-discrimination-allegations-yale-university-today-2018-09-26/)

2\. [https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/26/us/politics/yale-asian-
am...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/26/us/politics/yale-asian-americans-
discrimination-investigation.html)

